# Albert Schweitzer as a musician-- do you like?



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

J. S. Bach BWV 731, BWV 625, BWV 622, BWV 665 Organ Chorale Preludes by Albert Schweitzer





Mendelssohn / Albert Schweitzer, 1952: Sonata No. 6 in D Minor, Op. 65 - Original Columbia LP


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I've had two Pearl discs of Schweitzer's Bach for quite a few years now and enjoy them greatly. His performances tend to be powerful and incisive.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

He always makes me think of someone playing for a solemn procession of noble dignitaries.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I’ve enjoyed Schweitzer very much over the years because his performances have heart, a beautiful simplicity and sincerity. I believe one can tell how deeply he felt about Bach’s music and that he venerated it above all else. His recordings are free of any taint of commercialism just like Ladowska’s were. Real treasures.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Albert Schweitzer wrote some books on Bach, he thought he understood the meaning of the music. I find his approach -- which links the music of an instrumental chorale to the words of the hymn -- very rewarding. He advocated playing composers on instruments which date from their time, using stops which date from their time, in a manner which dates from their time. I find this approach, which has flourished over the past 50 years, very rewarding too. 

In short, I think his importance goes far beyond the recordings which he left.


----------

